# Hamster sand?



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/3650574?clickSR=slp:term:play sand:1:1:1

https://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/play-pit-sand-15kg-160444

Hey guys, are any of these sands hamster safe? If so, which do you recommend?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeh you can use either of those


----------

